# Turnout help for a CDE



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I am planning to enter my first CDE in November and have just started the quest for turnout attire. I will be competing in my unpainted (aluminum) marathon carriage for all 3 phases, so nothing is going to be blow-you-away smashing looks, but it's what we have to work with. It has a black seat and black wraps around the shafts. The horse is a super light grey. Harness is black with SS fixtures. So we're basically a blank slate to work with. I am leaning towards Navy blue in there, it's just so the pony's color, but I've read a few comments that while you don't want to "pop" louder than the horse, you don't want to blend with the background either, all dark looks like a funeral. So now I'm thinking maybe Navy with a sky blue accent or burgundy, maybe even a green. The show is all outdoor. I'm running over to Dover to check out their selection of brown gloves today. Is any particular shade of brown preferred or any brown counts as brown?

I'm off to the thrift stores to hunt down a jacket. My only suit is 3/4 length sleeves, and it's just plain black, kind of boring for carriage driving. I feel this is likely to be my starting point. Whatever color I can find in a jacket is what the rest will be built off of.

Hats - Since I'll be doing cones in this hat, I don't want it to have too much brim. What accents are appropriate for a utility vehicle? I've read feathers are not really appropriate for a country turnout, so I'm thinking they're a no-go for a utility carriage as well. Speaking of, do we generally go by country rules in a marathon carriage? I know no top hats with it. So just a general cloche, fidora, other styles I don't know the name of should work with a ribbon or bow to accent?

I'm thinking I'll go with a scarf rather than a frilly necked top, it will definitely be the last thing to be picked out. Scarfs come into season in the fall and have endless color options and don't have to "fit" so it should be the easy part.

Apron - I am planning to sew my own. It's a crazy easy pattern. Does it really need to be wool? I'm thinking if I get a solid jacket I'll go with a plaid apron, but if I end up with some kind of pattern on my jacket, solid apron will probably be best. Ankle length while sitting is generally appropriate right (and lets me get away with less than ideal pants that no-one will see). Though I do own black slacks. Then would mid-calf be better or is ankle length just good all around?

Shoes. Can I get by with super clean and oiled paddock boots? I have black flats that could work with anything, but they're certainly not horse safe and I don't know how appropriate flats (without anything over the top of foot or ankle) would be in November. They could probably go with stockings, but I'd way prefer paddocks if they're acceptable.

And at the end of it all, my brain is saying "all of this effort for a measly 10 points?"

Thanks for any tips and advise!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Definitely subbing - turnouts are something I don't have much experience with yet! 

Looking at the USEF and ADS rules, it doesn't appear that the aprons need to be of any particular fabric, just one that goes with the turnout and upholstery of the cart. I'd think a nice, cool cotton fabric, maybe with a nice silk or polyester lining in a coordinating color, and bound at the edges with a nice fabric would be ideal if you are sewing your own. You might even have better luck using a lighter cotton upholstery fabric that won't be given to wrinkling and creasing.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

The rulebook isn't as particular as judges are. I've been working my way through it again and it says I have to wear gloves, but does not specify that they must be brown, but they do (that part is on the ADS page, just not the rulebook). I wouldn't be disqualified for black gloves, but I'd loose a point or two in presentation. I would love to have an apron of a lighter weight fabric, especially since I live in Texas, but if I'm going to take the time to cut and sew an apron, I want it to be a good feature of my attire, not one I need to replace before the next show.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The easiest way to do an apron is to go to Goodwill. Find a nice skirt that is a few sizes too large, in a nice fabric. Cut it up the back and hem. Add a tab and velcro. 

Brown gloves are traditional....just one of those things.


----------

